# He Awakens!



## Trip (Oct 27, 2002)

I just finished up this hour and a half piece, I'm pretty happy with the outcome, but not too sure about it. You'll have to just imagine the man standing there shouting something along the lines of: "Oh sh*t, noooooo!". 







Comments are welcome!


----------



## Jason (Oct 27, 2002)

i like 

good illustration


----------



## Trip (Oct 31, 2002)

*bump*


----------



## xaqintosh (Oct 31, 2002)

pretty nice


----------



## Trip (Oct 31, 2002)

Hehe, don't worry fella's: I *do* accept criticism (sp?).


----------



## xaqintosh (Oct 31, 2002)

well, it kind of reminds me of "The Iron Giant" remember that movie?


----------



## Jason (Nov 7, 2002)

yes it does, great movie btw


----------



## Trip (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey yeah,
That's where (I guess) I got most of the inspiration, the rest of it came from one of the contests over at eatpoo.


----------



## Jason (Nov 9, 2002)

eat? poo?

you sick man you


----------



## Trip (Nov 9, 2002)

Hehe, don't ask me! I just go there! 
They really do have some super-talented artists there, I don't know how they do it!


----------



## Jason (Nov 9, 2002)

yeah they do have some great artists, i wish i could do stuff like that


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Nov 30, 2002)

Where has all of Trips stuff gone?


----------



## Trip (Nov 30, 2002)

Oh yeah: I've moved everything until I get the new site up. For now all you can do is check out the thumbs: http://www.TannerSite.com/preview


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Nov 30, 2002)

oh ... ok :\


----------



## plastic (Dec 1, 2002)

I love the "Iron Giant".


----------

